# Looking for internship-cpc



## falgunipatel

Hello everybody,

I just passed my cpc and looking for internship if any body can help me.
I am in Jacksonville,fl.

thanks


----------



## robgwinn

Congratulations on passing and good luck on finding an externship, I've contacted 3 locations in my area and only one has replied and that was to tell me that they didn't have anything that I can do.  I've been looking since Oct. '09.  We will all get something eventually, just be prepared to be patient.


----------



## bjteague

*xternship*

robin, if you are still looking for something, fax your resume to 770-227-1430.  i may have something for you.
jeannie


----------



## robgwinn

*X-Ternship*



bjteague said:


> robin, if you are still looking for something, fax your resume to 770-227-1430.  i may have something for you.
> jeannie



Jeannie,

I just got your post.  I am still looking.  I sent you a private message.

Thanks.


----------



## dmoreheadcpc-h

*Seeking hands on experience (Internship) before certification*

I am in my last class and will be taking my exam shortly, does anyone know of someone that would let me volunteer/observe medical billing and coding (Internship) Part time, before I take my exam. I would be willing to do Externship as well for no pay.

If so please contact me directly.

Thanks.

MD,
Chicago, Illinois


----------



## patcohen

*I am looking for an internship in the southern nj area.*

Hello

I have just gotten my certification for CPC and still can't find work.  They all say you need experience.  How can I get experience if no one will give me a job?  I can't even find anyone to give me an internship.  I am beginning to think the schooling and certification has been a waste of time and money. 

Pat


----------



## hollywoodtradingsfl@gmail.com

looking for a Internship as  i have a Medical back ground
my email   hollywoodtradingsfl@gmail.com


----------



## seemasingh1

I am COC, CPC and looking for X*ternship. *


----------

